# Built a clock



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I had some scrap cedar and plywood pcs laying around and sacrificed a few rounds of ammo. Just had to by the clock mechanism.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool.

I need to do some more clocks, always neat. Shoot, I just need to build anything. Dang Docs and Wife won't let me do much right now...too dang hot outside.

Like the bullets, nice touch


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool Clock!


----------

